

Cracker Frontman Spearheads Takedown of Lyric Sites - slouch
http://www.rollingstone.com/music/news/cracker-frontman-spearheads-takedown-of-lyric-sites-20131112

======
slouch
_The top three offenders on the list ... are Rap Genius, Lyrics Mania and
Lyrics Translate._

